# Θέση Μεταφραστή από το ΕΚΕΤΑ



## qazwsx2000 (Dec 10, 2015)

Το Ινστιτούτο Χημικών Διεργασιών & Ενεργειακών Πόρων του Εθνικού Κέντρου Έρευνας και Τεχνολογικής Ανάπτυξης προκήρυξε μία θέση Μεταφραστή με σύμβαση μίσθωσης έργου στο πλαίσιο του έργου "POSEIDON-MED II". 

http://www.edokoita.blogspot.gr/2015/12/blog-post_251.html


----------

